# Earnings Down



## Hardcore Games (Mar 15, 2021)

On some other forums I noticed some questions about earning less mining. I thought I would ask here how much change if any has been noticed lately?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 15, 2021)

they were down a couple of weeks back but they are back up again now.. at least mine are..

trog


----------



## 111frodon (Mar 15, 2021)

Normal fluctuations here, at least for some weeks. Nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## hat (Mar 15, 2021)

ETH must have gone up. I'm earning slightly more now with BTC at 57k than I was with it at 60-61k.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences, I depend on them to try to write balance stories based on fact and not speculation


----------

